# Your Fursona's Favourite Season



## cyborgdeer (Aug 6, 2019)

Bunny enjoys the summer and fall.
In the summer, she likes the beach.
And the fall is beautiful and Halloween happens.
Not very original reasons but.. ah well.
Here she is being all... summer-y:






What season(s) does your fursona prefer?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Aug 6, 2019)

Generally when he's on a planet that has seasons he prefers summer. He like the heat after all.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 6, 2019)

Fall...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 6, 2019)

Yup fall. Fallss the besst


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 6, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Yup fall. Fallss the besst


Hell yeah


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 6, 2019)

Fern's favourite season would be fall as well. (Which is the same as mine).
It starts to cool down, so it is not excruciatingly hot, but there is still sun, plus the colours of the leaves. I love the look of an "autumn forest" where all the trees are orange/red and the sun is shining through, it's very pretty and relaxing.
Plus, Halloween is in fall too!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 6, 2019)

Fall because of the cool air and trees changing color and winter because of the holidays


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 6, 2019)

Fall, because the dude above me explained it fitting.


----------



## Glossolalia (Aug 6, 2019)

Tikku spends most of his time outside and doesn't handle cold weather very well, so he's more of a spring/summer person. Muta likes dark, quiet, cool days and cozying up in small spaces, so they like fall/winter


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 6, 2019)

_Fortnite 5th Season._
...
Just kidding.
Summer, and a bit of Winter.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 6, 2019)

Autumn.

She loves Halloween.


----------



## Deathless (Aug 6, 2019)

My fursona loves Fall because Halloween (which seems to be popular)


----------



## AscendantServalynx (Aug 6, 2019)

Definitely summer. Nobody else would, but she (like me) LOVES scorching heat!


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 6, 2019)

AscendantServalynx said:


> Definitely summer. Nobody else would, but she (like me) LOVES scorching heat!


Is she a salamander or the phoenix?


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 6, 2019)

Winter, because of Christmas (or the equivalent on whatever world a given incarnation is on)


----------



## Arnak (Aug 6, 2019)

Ricky doesn't care

Arnak likes winter because the falling snowflakes calm his mind

Aika loves summer


----------



## AscendantServalynx (Aug 6, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Is she a salamander or the phoenix?


she's actually a feline but I wouldn't deny her being some kind of Phoenix XD


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 6, 2019)

AscendantServalynx said:


> she's actually a feline but I wouldn't deny her being some kind of Phoenix XD


Mine is a feline as well and he doesn't mind on igniting himself..literally


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 6, 2019)

Fall because the cold temperatures make for ultimate fire conditions and a fire makes for the best cuddles


----------



## pediachnid (Aug 7, 2019)

summer, he likes the warmth, bugs. and flip flops


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 7, 2019)

Winter. Doubt I’d need explain :v


----------



## Simo (Aug 7, 2019)

Anything but summer...........waaaaaaaaay too hot and muggy.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 7, 2019)

WABBIT SEA- ... err... I mean Summer.

Spring is too windy and wet.
Summer is occassionally too hot or too wet or both, but she loves a good thunderstorm and the smell of fresh cut grass - -especially- after the rain.
Fall is too frosty and falling leaves makes her saaaaaad.
Winter is... well, she's Canadian. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 7, 2019)

Summer. Dallas can't stand the cold.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Aug 7, 2019)

Summer. What else would you expect from a coldblooded creature?


----------



## Larch (Aug 8, 2019)

Winter all the way, while late Fall and Early Spring are close seconds.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 8, 2019)

All of them in their own way


----------



## Narri (Aug 8, 2019)

Fall and winter.


----------



## KingAndais (Aug 9, 2019)

Andais loves winter and enjoys cool fall as well. Warm weather is tolerable but her thick coat makes excessive heat a bit unbearable.


----------



## RyejekG (Aug 9, 2019)

Summer and Autumn Ryejek loves the warm evenings of summer, and the colour of the leaves in autumn.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 11, 2019)

Both Winter and Autumn.

Of course likes winter more for the cold and the cuddles he gets from those who don't have warm fur like him. >w>


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 11, 2019)

Melisa's favourite session is late summer, early autumn, She loves looking at the gradual change of nature around her.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 14, 2019)

Winter, especially around christmas :3


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 16, 2019)

Spring, likes to relax during that time and has less health issues during that time.


----------



## Dragon11916 (Aug 17, 2019)

Fall and winter. Fall because of Halloween. Winter because it keeps him at peace and makes him feel calm and happy. Plus snow!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 17, 2019)

Season 3 of Avatar: The last air bender


----------



## mustelidcreature (Aug 27, 2019)

fall and spring


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 27, 2019)

The hardy months of late Winter, after December or so.


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Aug 27, 2019)

Late Summer/Early Fall for sure.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 27, 2019)

Chrismus uwu


----------



## Okami The Wolf (Aug 27, 2019)

Winter of course! Have you seen my floofy coat!?! It's tough wearing a fur coat all the time!!


----------



## Okami The Wolf (Aug 27, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Chrismus AWOOO


FTFY


----------



## Alison Savros (Aug 27, 2019)

Definitely Autumn.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 27, 2019)

Okami The Wolf said:


> FTFY


-deer noises intensify-


----------



## asthmacat (Aug 27, 2019)

fall, she's a witch afterall!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 27, 2019)

Autumn


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 28, 2019)

Summer is wayy too hot 
Spring is full of allergies and misery 
Fall is again, allergies (and still too hot out here in california!) 
December is when everything catches on fire and its either too hot or too cold. 

In other words, Cain is miserable and complains like your jaded old grandpa


----------



## ash♤Feliz (Aug 28, 2019)

It has to be fall for ash, he does not know why but when it fall he get more creative on his dancing and lot more happy.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Aug 29, 2019)

Autumn or winter.  She has a dense coat and is used to spending her summers in the far north seas.  Warm, sunny, humid weather bothers her.


----------



## LeFay (Aug 29, 2019)

Summer or fall most likely, being as aardwolves live in Africa and tend to be nocturnal. On top of that they are insectivores so the heat helps bring the bugs out.


----------



## YukineAlterma (Aug 30, 2019)

Yukine loves the fall/winter days. He absolutely loves the feeling of the crisp wind blowing through his fur and getting some time to enjoy the snow falling is something he has always loved and still enjoys doing.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 4, 2019)

Eternal summer in the tropics


----------



## Keefur (Sep 4, 2019)

Winter, because ICE AGE, BABY!


----------



## Kinare (Sep 5, 2019)

Hmm, probably spring with fall being secondary. Spring is when the trees and flora would be most green and best to hide in with the most prey being active, but rain being more common would be an issue. Fall is nice temps and things are just beginning to get less green and full then, only downside there would be the pressure of getting prepped for the winter. Summer is too hot and uncomfy with fur that can't be removed, especially such dark fur which absorbs sunlight. Winter is of course cold and the hardest season for hunting, though cold >>> heat.


----------

